

Google Ventures: Year one - stanleydrew
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/05/google-ventures-year-one.html

======
alain94040
_We recently revamped our website, where you can find out more about the
people that make up the growing Google Ventures team_

Just for fun, I counted...

Their site lists 11 partners: 11 of them are male, 0 are female. They list 4
associates: 1 is male, 3 are female. They list one assistant: 1 is female.

If it weren't for that oddity (a male associate), I could predict gender based
on job title. And this is coming from one of the most progressive companies.
What does that say about the rest of us?

------
jseifer
Does the look and feel of the site remind anyone else of a Microsoft site?

